# showing stance



## afriel10 (Apr 1, 2011)

hey am new into the showing world and would like to no more about the stance and how to put them into it . . . could someone help me on this topic:help:


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

This thread should help you. Have fun!

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/critique-my-dog/94556-how-stack.html


----------



## afriel10 (Apr 1, 2011)

thanks


----------

